

Visualization of the Quickhull 3d Algorithm - ttllr
http://ottoallmendinger.github.io/js-quickhull3d/

======
ColinWright
I get this:

    
    
      +------------------------------------------------------------+
      |                                                   Settings |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                                                            |
      |                             github repo • annotated source |
      +------------------------------------------------------------+
    

Now what?

~~~
VMG
it requires WebGL

~~~
ColinWright
It would be nice if you listed requirements up front.

